# We Will Rock You !!!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just got in from the final dress rehearsal from the Queen musical "We Will Rock You". Thought I'd let all us CGF members know that the two band guitarists were both using Brian May type guitars and the Vox AC30 BM amp. Actually what looked like a lot of the Brian May amps, a couple of racks of them. Absolutely nailed the May sound.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A few racks of those amps would be killer


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Were they using loonies for picks?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

nine said:


> Were they using loonies for picks?


Geez I had good seats, but not THAT good to see.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

really? In the UK afaik, they had Cornfords, but what would the brits know????

Andy


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

*We will rock you*

I just can't decide whether or not to get tix to this. what's your assessment of the show?

Suzie McNeil is a plus for me, but I don't know much else about the performance.


----------

